# Perception minnow or bass catcher



## Jonny (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone
Does anybody know of a cheap used perception minnow or australis bass catcher or small sit in kayak?
been looking for a while
Mainly looking near the northern rivers but can go to queensland
cheers jonny


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Jonny said:


> Hi everyone
> Does anybody know of a cheap used perception minnow or australis bass catcher or small sit in kayak?
> been looking for a while
> Mainly looking near the northern rivers but can go to queensland
> cheers jonny


good luck

love my minnow so much it emigrated with me

are they still being made?
if so for the price you amy be able to get a new one


----------



## Jonny (Mar 6, 2010)

hey yeah they are a great kayak
i have no idea weather they r still being made 
i just sold my emotion grand slam angler and want something smaller and sit in


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you looked at a Riot Quest 10HV ? But I doubt you will find one second hand out there.

My wife's only cost her $699 new , came with rear rod holders as standard . Bought it from a Kayak shop at Burleigh . Very light , comfy seat and only 3 metres long. I almost use it more than my Tarpon100 its that good .

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Jonny said:


> Does anybody know of a cheap used perception minnow or australis bass catcher


Jonny is this the one? If the case, yes still being made, http://www.canoes.com.au/australis-plas ... k-bass.php

Cheers


----------



## Jonny (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah thanks for that guys
i will look into the riot quest they look great
cheers


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

That Riot Quest does look good a few more extras than a minnow or bass. I love my Australis Bass having picked it up real cheap $160. It is real easy to drag over rocks and logs in typical bass country and very stable (780 mm wide) although bright red wouldn't be my choice if I bought a new one. Pat.


----------

